# ROCKIN CORPSE



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

HERE'S A SIMPLE TUTORIAL 👻💀👻🎃🎃🎃


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks good, I like the movement on it and glad to see something being made.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

stick said:


> Looks good, I like the movement on it and glad to see something being made.


thanks ..... i know right trying to get back into the groove ...


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

I like your wire idea for the hands and ribs. Ive used tubing, foil and tape before, but I have a ton of leftover wire from a remodel to put to use.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

projectworkout said:


> I like your wire idea for the hands and ribs. Ive used tubing, foil and tape before, but I have a ton of leftover wire from a remodel to put to use.


thanks it's pretty simple and easy to shape


----------

